# New Cover Art: Dead Winter



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

With the close of the current Time of Legends series, the new has begun. The cover for the start of the Black Plague trilogy has been released, the novel _Dead Winter_ will see the beginning of the greatest Skaven incursion ever seen.




























Black Library said:


> More than a thousand years after the Age of Sigmar, the Empire he struggled to create rests on the edge of destruction – the reign of the greedy and incompetent Emperor Boris Goldgather has shaken down the great and prosperous edifice of his erstwhile realm. Without warning, a terrible and deadly plague strikes, wiping out entire villages and leaving towns eerily silent through the long frozen months. As the survivors struggle to maintain order and a worthy military presence, vermin pour up from the sewers and caverns beneath the cities, heralding a new and unspeakable threat – the insidious Skaven!


I for one love it. Jon Sullivan makes great work every time he sets out to do it. It really shows the desperation that the Empire finds itself in, surrounded by snow and horrific giant rats, which are extremely well-drawn, on all sides, fighting against the elements and a foe that they didn't even believe existed. As a huge Skaven fan I can't wait for the ratty goodness that this series will surely entail, and its C.L Werner writing it, so that's just another reason to be joyous.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. Sullivans works do not cease to impress me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm not too bothered about the artwork. I'm more impressed by the Black Library team, I guess: not only are they producing stories for the *Horus Heresy*, which is obviously popular amongst fans, but daring to try things which aren't guaranteed to be popular. It's being risky and trying to flesh out fluff like this which I think is pretty awesome.

I might dig up by Vampire Counts or Skaven codices just to check, but I think the dead caused by the Skaven rose again and fought them to a bloody halt, before the remaining Elector Counts combined their forces and smashed both. Should be interesting stuff.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> I might dig up by Vampire Counts or Skaven codices just to check, but I think the dead caused by the Skaven rose again and fought them to a bloody halt, before the remaining Elector Counts combined their forces and smashed both. Should be interesting stuff.


I know what you are referring to. The Skaven, at the height of their power on the surface, attempted to invade Sylvania, looking for meteorites that had crashed into the dead lands earlier. But they came across zombies and packs of ghouls, and a few vampires leading them, leading to several major battles that saw the Skaven leave Sylvania, hunting for easier prey.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I never liked anything Warhammer till I picked up the Nagash Books. Then I read the awsome Vampire Wars. I love both of them. I think I will Pick up this Skaven book and the Red Duke.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I never liked anything Warhammer till I picked up the Nagash Books. Then I read the awsome Vampire Wars. I love both of them. I think I will Pick up this Skaven book and the Red Duke.


Good choice, anything with the Skaven is a win. So far the Thanquol and Boneripper trilogy is the best Skaven work out there. The third novel _Thanquol's Doom_ comes out in October, and will have Ikit Claw! If Queek Head-taker makes a cameo too it will be the greatest WHF book ever.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Gaius Marius (May 15, 2011)

F yeah, CL Werner is the damn god of Skaven books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Gaius Marius said:


> F yeah, CL Werner is the damn god of Skaven books.


Indeed, he is the Horned Rat in human form.



Lord of the Night said:


> Good choice, anything with the Skaven is a win. So far the Thanquol and Boneripper trilogy is the best Skaven work out there. The third novel _Thanquol's Doom_ comes out in October, and will have Ikit Claw! If Queek Head-taker makes a cameo too it will be the greatest WHF book ever.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


AHAHA!



I called it! I'd forgotten about this post, but I actually called it! Queek did indeed have an appearance, more than a cameo. Can't believe that I guessed it.



Lord of the Night


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Gaius Marius said:


> F yeah, CL Werner is the damn god of Skaven books.


Wholeheartedly agree! He's brilliant.

Yeah stunning artwork. Time of Legends has some of the best artwork for Black Library I reckon.


----------

